# Butts seperating



## waterbuggies (Jun 9, 2009)

I was trying to just ground drive the new team. I put the neck yoke on to keep the front together and tied the inside rings on the britchen together to keep the back together. They didn't want to go together, they kept seperating at the buttend and pulling their harnesses to the inside. Is there another way to tie the rear together so it doesn't pull the harnesses so? They have always been driven with a pole and wagon never just ground drove and haven't done that in a long time. Got any tips to get them whipped into shape again. I know, I know.....time, patience, and wet collars, but I'm having trouble just getting to the damp collars with these guys.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Is your harness adjusted so that it won't pull over to the side? Forgive me, I don't know what they are called but the straps that criss-cross under their belly and attach to the breeching, are they tight enough? If they are really loose, it will allow the harness to pull farther off center. Other than that, just more driving like you said, wet collar pads. LOL.


----------



## PaintedBrat (Dec 12, 2009)

Can you try switching the sides they are on? I have two percherons and one pulles to the left and the other to the right, so we put them so they are pushing into oneanother.


----------



## waterbuggies (Jun 9, 2009)

figured it out, I had my cheek lines on the wrong side.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aha. That's good that you figured it out.


----------



## PaintedBrat (Dec 12, 2009)

Make sure they have quarter straps(the ones that go from the britchen rings to the belly strap) and adjust them so they hang about 2 inches from their bellies. That should keep the harness from slumping to the inside. 
As far as getting them into shape, we hitch our guys to an old tractor tire filled with sand and have them drag that around.


----------



## Beaucowboy4 (Jan 2, 2010)

Such cute dogs!! Random I know, hahah.


----------



## waterbuggies (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Beaucowboy4. They are my babies- "Bubba" the bloodhound and "Bandit" the mini dashound.


----------

